# Internet address expansion set despite ".worries." (Update)



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Internet address expansion set despite ".worries." (Update).



> *Bidding will begin this week for words and brand names such as ".sport," ".NYC" and ".bank" to join ".com" as online monikers.*


Don't get your hopes up unless you can afford the $185,000 fee just to apply for an expansion suffix name, and $25,000 just to maintain the yearly fee to keep it going!

-- Tom


----------

